# Egg Broke inside the Hen! What to do?



## Hanz (Mar 17, 2007)

I went to water the birds and found one of the hens on the floor of the loft.  She wouldn't move her legs and I started to examine her. I found that she had a bunch of fluid running out of her bottom. She seems very uncomfortable. I kept looking her over and could see that her vent was partially open and I could see peices of shell. I gently removed what I could but the hen is still not a happy bird.

This bird has never laid and egg before. A first time breeder. I brought her inside and wrapped her in a towel to warm up after a frantic google search. I am not certain that all the bits and pieces are out of her just yet as she still is not moving her legs.  

What can I do to help?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hanz said:


> I went to water the birds and found one of the hens on the floor of the loft.  She wouldn't move her legs and I started to examine her. I found that she had a bunch of fluid running out of her bottom. She seems very uncomfortable. I kept looking her over and could see that her vent was partially open and I could see peices of shell. I gently removed what I could but the hen is still not a happy bird.
> 
> This bird has never laid and egg before. A first time breeder. I brought her inside and wrapped her in a towel to warm up after a frantic google search. I am not certain that all the bits and pieces are out of her just yet as she still is not moving her legs.
> 
> What can I do to help?




I have no idea as I've never dealt with this, BUT.......there is a recent thread that you NEED to read and take the advice. Although I can't help you, this seems to be a life threatening situation and you need a vet, if it's not to late already. Please READ this thread and get the bird to a qualified vet ASAP.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19603


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Hans,
It appears that for some reason the egg got bound up in the oviduct and broke. The immediate problem is whether the oviduct was torn or ruptured in the process. If so, egg material will get into the bird's abdominal cavity and start an infection which is usually fatal. Check your bird to see if the abdomen or belly is swollen or distended. If so, infection has started. Antibiotic can deal with the infection, but you may need a vet to get it promptly. In the meantime try giving some calcium dissolved in water, tums for instance.
Egg binding is a problem that can have several causes, but you will need to address that problem later on.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It sounds to me like she was about to lay the egg and it was crushed or broken inside her for some reason.

Give her some drops of olive oil with a dropper, that will help lubricate and flush the egg shell out of her as well as yoke. You need to keep her on heat, and do seek out a vet asap.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Hanz,

In some critical cases of egg binding (dystocia) the egg itself is purposely aspirated (ovocentesis), where the contents of the egg are sucked out with a large gage needle, and then egg shell itself is then collapsed. The egg shell itself and the contents of the egg that were not aspirated should start to pass, but if they don't a laparotomy will need to be done to remove them. The bird itself should be put on a course of appropriate broad spectrum antibiotics.

This bird should however be seen ASAP by an avian vet, as there may be another egg on the way and with this there is an increased risk peritonitis developing. This is pretty much straight out of the text books, as I myself have been fortunate enough not to have had to deal with the medical situation. You may also try using some KY jelly or glycerine to make sure the cloaca is well lubricated to ease passing of any shell fragments, use a Q-Tip to do this and be gentle of course.

I hope this helps a bit and good luck with this hen,

Ron


----------



## Hanz (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you for the replies.

Unfortunatley, the hen died about an hour after posting  

I tend to agree with Trees Gray as to what happened. I'm chalking it up to a new breeder. I don't have any other hens from that pairing so I won't be able to determine if it's genetically linked or not. I doubt it is. I don't think nutrition or vitamins have anything to do with it as I've never had a problem before like this. My birds always have grit available and get vitamins in the water three times a week. I don't want to seem closed minded or blame shifting but I just don't see what I can do to prevent it from happening. I tried to contact a few avain vets in my area once before and they are not flexible and would like to charge $80.00 a bird to look over. I was hoping to have a fecal exam done on a couple every couple of months just to stay on top of things. It doesn't seem like I can afford it.

RIP bird. I'll see you on the other side of the bridge when it's my time to cross.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the bird passed away.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I AM SO SOOO SORRY!!!! 
poor baby, at least you were able to make the passing more comfortable, with you being right there so she felt safe. you did everything you could, it just happened so fast. I am sorry, and she WILL be waiting for you on the other side.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hanz, I'm truly sorry about your hen, it sounds as though you did 
everything possilbe to avoid this but alas, it was in both of 'your cards'.

Yes, you'll see one another on the other side and recognize the caring that
you both felt.

fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hanz, I am sorry to read this news. It seems, as fp said, it just wasn't in the cards for her with how quickly she passed.

I am sure she will be there waiting for you when that times comes.

Ron


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hanz, I'm so sorry you weren't able to save her. It does sound like you're doing all the right things and it was just a freak thing. But it's always tough to lose a bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

My guess would have been that the bird might have suffered egg paralysis and that coupled with a difficult laying, led the bird to end up jumping from the nest box to the ground. In such a case, there's not much by way of leg power to take the force of the impact and she might not have had much strength in the wings to soft-land either. If she hit tail first, it might have smacked the abdomen and broken the shell rather violently, severing a major blood vessel inside and hemorrhaging to death in pretty short order. Only a necropsy would tell and it's probably too late for that. Ovocentesis is, by comparison, far easier on the hen even though it sounds pretty bad.

Pidgey


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I am so sorry about your pigeon. Pigeons get egg bound and sometimes break when the weather is cold. I have not experienced it as the climate is a constant 31 degrees celcius here.


----------



## Hanz (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd like to thank you all for the condolences. It looks like it stacking up to be a strange breeding season. I lost that hen and then yesterday a nest was trampled killing both the chicks. On a good note, I did band a pair of chicks today and will probably do the same for a different nest tomorrow. The losses are a bit easier to take with life springing up all around.  I just try and take it one day at a time.


----------

